# Best Bay Rum Fragrance Oil



## raysofcolorado (May 15, 2012)

Does anyone have any suggestions where to buy a good Bay Rum Fragrance Oil?  I tried WSP's but it just doesn't smell like traditional Bay Rum to me.  Thanks


----------



## kharmon320 (May 16, 2012)

Well... I'm gonna guess that everyone's sense of what the Original Bay Rum should smell like is different.  That being said, I think BB's smells like I want Bay Rum to smell.  It is a dead on dupe of a bottle of Bay Rum aftershave my husband has from Bermuda.  It's the right scent, but I want it stronger.

A lot of people recommended Oregon Trails' Bay Rum.  I did soap it, but it's not the scent I'm looking for.  It's a really nice, "Old Spice" type scent to me, but I don't want to call it Bay Rum.  I'm still on a quest for a stronger scent.


----------



## raysofcolorado (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for the advice Kerrie!


----------



## kharmon320 (May 16, 2012)

You're welcome!  Wanted to add that I purchased a bar of Bay Rum soap from a local maker in NC.  She listed Bay Rum Essential Oil as the only fragrance.  It really smells good and like I want it to smell.  I did see a few companies that sell a Bay Rum EO, but most just list Bay EO.


----------



## honor435 (May 18, 2012)

i dont think bay rum is sna essential oil. I got one from sweetcakes that was good.


----------



## Genny (May 18, 2012)

There's Bay EO, but not Bay Rum.  

I've heard of people making a Bay Rum blend with EO's by using Bay eo (not Bay Laurel), Clove eo, Orange eo, and Allspice eo.  
But with Bay, Clove & Allspice containing so much Eugenol, I wouldn't recommend that combination in skin products.


----------



## raysofcolorado (May 18, 2012)

Yea I have only found Bay Essential Oil but I am trying to find a nice strong Bay Rum Fragrance Oil and figured before I spend a bunch of money trying different ones I would ask the wisdom of my fellow soapmakers.


----------



## Genny (May 18, 2012)

I've honestly never smelled Bay Rum, but I checked the scent review board and a majority of the soapers gave really good reviews about SweetCakes' Bay Rum and Lebermuth's Bay Rum.


----------



## raysofcolorado (May 18, 2012)

Thank you Genny, I will take a look at their sites!


----------



## kharmon320 (May 18, 2012)

I too thought there is not a Bay Rum Essential Oil, but it's listed on one site.  maybe Wellington?  I'll have to look.  Maybe they're just calling it Bay Rum EO, but i have seen it listed.


----------



## kharmon320 (May 18, 2012)

Not Wellington, but Camden-Grey

http://www.camdengrey.com/essential-oil ... y-rum.html


----------



## Genny (May 19, 2012)

kharmon320 said:
			
		

> Not Wellington, but Camden-Grey
> 
> http://www.camdengrey.com/essential-oil ... y-rum.html



Pimenta Racemosa is Bay EO, so I think they're just calling it Bay Rum EO so people don't confuse it with their Bay Laurel EO.


----------



## marghewitt (May 21, 2012)

ohhhhhhhhh now I can't wait. I ordered that scent yesterday from BB. I was hoping it was more of a male scent and it sounds like it is.


----------



## Mouse (May 23, 2012)

I soaped Bay Rum from BB in October for Christmas. I gave it away to several family members, and the one who loved it most was my sister in law! I just gave her the last three bars I had left over from the October batch, and the scent was still holding strong.....7 months later, and I used 1 oz per pound.


----------



## marghewitt (May 23, 2012)

Mouse said:
			
		

> I soaped Bay Rum from BB in October for Christmas. I gave it away to several family members, and the one who loved it most was my sister in law! I just gave her the last three bars I had left over from the October batch, and the scent was still holding strong.....7 months later, and I used 1 oz per pound.



Thanks Mouse I really look forward to soaping with it.


----------



## lch/soaps (Jun 8, 2012)

Just checking,is BB Bramble Berry?


----------



## Genny (Jun 9, 2012)

lch/soaps said:
			
		

> Just checking,is BB Bramble Berry?



Yep, it is


----------



## countymounty22 (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re:*



			
				Genny said:
			
		

> There's Bay EO, but not Bay Rum.
> 
> I've heard of people making a Bay Rum blend with EO's by using Bay eo (not Bay Laurel), Clove eo, Orange eo, and Allspice eo.
> But with Bay, Clove & Allspice containing so much Eugenol, I wouldn't recommend that combination in skin products.



I am getting ready to make a batch of bay soap that consist of Bergamot, Bay, Patchouli, and Cinnamon Orange Clove EO's.  By my in-attention to detail the Bay EO is actually FO but it smells like the bay rum cologne I had from Bath and Body.


----------

